# 2020 Maxima Platinum Interior Accent Light



## pkorisa (Sep 30, 2020)

I just bought a 2020 Maxima Platinum which has the manufacturer installed option Interior Accent Light. 
I have read every word in the Owners Manual, but there is absolutely no mention of this feature - what it is, and what it supposed to do, or what interiors supposed to be lighted.
My discussion with local dealership has not been very fruitful.
I sure would appreciate if some Platinum or other model (having this feature) owners can help me with this situation.
Thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's what I found: 
Nissan Interior Accent Lighting lets you set the mood with a range of colors. Personalize your ride in brilliant fashion. Learn more at http://www.nissanusa.com. Nissan. Innovation that excites. Interior Accent Lighting Features: - 20 pre-programmed color options to choose from - Change it at the twist of a dial - White LEDs illuminate the front footwells. - Easily control light intensity and on/off function with a single knob - Works with the vehicle's interior lighting when the door is opened


----------



## pkorisa (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you so much rogoman for your help. I checked out the you tube video, but it shows an older model, and not my 2020 Maxima Platinum. I still do NOT find any thing in Nissan's Owners Manual for my car. I don't get any help from NissanUSA support either. Is there any place in the web or at NissanUSA site that would really DESCRIVE this feature - Interior Access Lighting?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

o


pkorisa said:


> Thank you so much rogoman for your help. I checked out the you tube video, but it shows an older model, and not my 2020 Maxima Platinum. I still do NOT find any thing in Nissan's Owners Manual for my car. I don't get any help from NissanUSA support either. Is there any place in the web or at NissanUSA site that would really DESCRIVE this feature - Interior Access Lighting?


If indeed the Interior Accent Lighting feature is installed, there should be a knob or something on the display to allow you to control the function.


----------

